# What's the most difficult part of taking care of budgies?



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Of course, they are so adorable no doubt about that. The happiness they bring cannot be measured. However, there are also times when we have difficult times taking care of them like when they are ill. What was the worst you experienced? How did you go about it?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexmacelade said:


> Of course, they are so adorable no doubt about that. The happiness they bring cannot be measured. However, there are also times when we have difficult times taking care of them like when they are ill. What was the worst you experienced? How did you go about it?


Definitely, for me the worst thing is when they get ill. First action is a trip to the vet if I suspect something is a bit off and then to follow the vet's treatment plan, whether that requires hospitalization or home treatment. The worst problems have been tumors of the kidneys, liver, brain, and reproductive system, Avian Gastric Yeast and heart problems. Of course there have been other issues over the years like GI tract infections, crop infections, sinsus issues etc, but nothing that did not resolve with proper meds. It's such a shame that these sweet cheerful little birds are so prone to problems.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm curious as to why you have been asking many of the questions I've seen you post... ?

What do YOU think is the most difficult part of taking care of budgies?*


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Cody said:


> Definitely, for me the worst thing is when they get ill. First action is a trip to the vet if I suspect something is a bit off and then to follow the vet's treatment plan, whether that requires hospitalization or home treatment. The worst problems have been tumors of the kidneys, liver, brain, and reproductive system, Avian Gastric Yeast and heart problems. Of course there have been other issues over the years like GI tract infections, crop infections, sinsus issues etc, but nothing that did not resolve with proper meds. It's such a shame that these sweet cheerful little birds are so prone to problems.


Thanks for your response. Indeed, it's both the physical and emotional effects when they get ill. Though I never had the same issues like those you have mentioned. I heard and know about tumors growing in tiels and I suppose they can be treated with meds, right?

Agree, they are so innocent and precious. It's sad that they get a lot of health issues. Have you read an article about this? I mean has it something to do with them being domesticated?


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm curious as to why you have been asking many of the questions I've seen you post... ?
> 
> What do YOU think is the most difficult part of taking care of budgies?*


Hi there. I'm sorry if you have been offended whatsoever by my posts. Is it not allowed to post as much? Sorry, I must have missed that guideline. I just wanted to have a conversation with my fellow budgie lovers. I thought that was okay. 

Anyhow, I'm not that expert when it comes to budgies. I must say I get most of the ideas from this forum (so thank you very much talkbudgies). As I mentioned above, the physical effect being the late nights when they are sick is really difficult for me. It's like having your own child. Plus the mental and emotional exhaustion, I'm not complaining of course. It's normal to worry but since I don't know that much, it adds to that worry because I don't know what to do. I oftentimes refer to this forum to see how everybody else deals with issues. 

Also, money is an issue. I'm not as lucky as everybody else, having to buy what they want and need for their budgies. But I do spend whatever I have for what I think they need. I can't just get them to the vet as well, so as much as possible, when I know it's not that serious, I try to treat them myself. 

Thanks so much, and I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The problem of tumors in budgies had come about from all the mass breeding over the decades creating genetic issues. Because of their small size surgery and/or chemo is usually not an option for internal malignant tumors in budgies, there are meds that will reduce inflammation associated with tumors but not cure. As long as the bird has a reasonable quality of life I will treat with whatever meds and care the vet suggests.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your posting is fine, I was simply curious as to what was the motivation behind some of your posts is all. No worries!

I would have to agree that having any of my birds become ill is the hardest part of having them.
If a decent quality of life remains then I will follow the veterinarian's diagnosis and treatment plan.
When the quality of life has declined to the point the bird is in constant pain or suffering then I believe it best to have the vet help them move on to the Rainbow Bridge.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Stories and poems about the rainbow bridge would be the saddest for me. I don't want to experience that kind of heartbreak but someday I know I will. Don't really have so many friends or people around me, so I consider my pets my family. Can't imagine losing them. I read a story somewhere where pets are being used for therapies. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, animals are frequently used as therapy animals because they seem to be able to connect with people at a level which sometimes is missing from people's lives. My girl is like a best friend to me and I absolutely treasure her company as well 🥰


----------

